# Case IH 255 loader help



## jeffwick (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm looking at buying my first compact deisel. I found a Case IH 255 mfwd in good condition and for a good price. Is doesn't have a loader with it. I know the Case IH 7QA was made for this tractor but I can't find one. Are there any aftermarket front loaders that are compatible or other brands that fit? Thank you


----------



## Colton walter (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey,
I'm wondering if anyone ever got back to you about aftermarket loaders for your case 255. 
I've had one for a few years now with no front end loader, hoping I can find one cheaper then buying another tractor.

Thanks


----------

